# Missing black kwpn Gelding last reported to be donated to a therapeutic riding.



## Danielle22 (Dec 30, 2012)

Please Help Find Pompadour. he is a16 year old 16.3 hand tall Dutch Warmblood gelding with a fine build. almost pony sized head with a very friendly personalty he was on lay up when he was "donated" by someone that was not the owner. he has a star and a snip and four white socks. he has a large scar running down his face from a accident he had at lay up before he was "given" away. he is my baby and i Just want to know where is and hopefully bring him home.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Have you contacted Netposse? They've been instrumental in helping reunite horses and owners.


----------



## Danielle22 (Dec 30, 2012)

yes I just found them last night online hoping that if i keep poking ill get lucky.


----------



## Barrelracer00 (Sep 9, 2012)

He's a real pretty boy! Your in NY, right? I used to work at a therapeutic riding center up there. The owner there seemed like she ALWAYS knew what was going on  I can call her and ask if she's ever heard or seen of him if you want?


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Good luck getting him back!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Sounds like you have some information. I think?? Press charges for theft against the person who "donated" him. They should tell you were he was donated to and if it is a rescue of some sort they will have records of where he went.


----------



## Danielle22 (Dec 30, 2012)

The man that did this is a Fairier. so you can imagine he travels around a bit if you could speak to your friend and let her know i would be very greatful. the girl that worked for him is very upset about my horse and a horse he starved to death that was put down right before Pompadour was "Donated". i want to get the horse back then this man is gonna pay legally for his crimes against these poor horses. I was woarned but he is a good con and totally fooled me into believing pomp was safe with him. Pomp was a Very Nice show horse before this happened.


----------



## 66Domino (Jan 2, 2013)

Danielle22 said:


> The man that did this is a Fairier. so you can imagine he travels around a bit if you could speak to your friend and let her know i would be very greatful. the girl that worked for him is very upset about my horse and a horse he starved to death that was put down right before Pompadour was "Donated". i want to get the horse back then this man is gonna pay legally for his crimes against these poor horses. I was woarned but he is a good con and totally fooled me into believing pomp was safe with him. Pomp was a Very Nice show horse before this happened.


Apologies if this is too personal but did you owe him any money and was there any type of contract? You state he is KWPN so he is branded, correct? 
Even at his age, a branded Dutch horse is quite valuable. This may be considered grand theft. 

As a farrier this fellow should be easy to locate. Go to the authorities immediately and bring your proof of ownership. If you are a minor bring your parents. If you have photos of you with the horse, bring those too. Contact all vets within driving area and ask if they are willing to post pictures of your horse - tack and feed stores too. 

My heart breaks for you. I hope you're reunited with your friend.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Danielle22 (Dec 30, 2012)

there was no contract only verbal. I purchased food and supplies for the horse and told him anything he needed would be provided in exchange for letting him lay up. when i wanted to pick him up is when he demanded 60,000.00 for full training he had to put my horse in and special shoes. the vet wanted my horse barefoot for the recovery period. during this time he would not let me see the horse. thats when I thought he had me. i believed all of it. then one of the girls that worked for him called me and told me what really was going on and that my horse was in terrible shape and had been kicked in the face and thats why he didnt want me to see him. and he thought my family would come up with the cash my father was very wealthy for years and lost it all I was paying all the bills myself. since we are so attached to Pomps even lame he is worth alot to me I raised that horse. so he Claimed he needed to auction him to recover what he spent i offered him 10,000 to cover any expenses and to get my boy back but he said no and proceeded with the fake auction. according to ct law he could do that. so i thought pomp was long gone. then the girl told me he was donated since they lamed him even worse then before. they didnt even have a ring to ride in it was a back yard opperation. and he had a 14 year old girl jumping him over logs ( that was the full training) and she really hurt him he was a dressage horse. and even though he can jump he was never really any good.


----------



## Danielle22 (Dec 30, 2012)

and yes he is branded. I have usdf cards coggins reports and his passport. and countless show records since 2004 if you google him im the only rider he has had in the show ring in the united states.


----------



## 66Domino (Jan 2, 2013)

Danielle22 said:


> and yes he is branded. I have usdf cards coggins reports and his passport. and countless show records since 2004 if you google him im the only rider he has had in the show ring in the united states.


Good!! You have plenty of proof. Google your state's agisters statutes to help determine your rights. You must be advised of any intent to sell your horse and in some states they may not sell the horse but may sue you for monies owed. In the event of a verbal contract, the judge will decide fair and reasonable charges. The over inflated charges he trumped up are irrelevant. You can also check with legal aid for assistance. They'll give you a free consultation and may refer you to someone who will take the case for free.

Regardless, I'd begin with legal aid and then the police. This creep deserves to be held accountable. Oh - I'd also report the horse as stolen to KWPN and USEF.
Good luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Danielle22 (Dec 30, 2012)

Update!!! I found him! but havent gotten him back yet ill keep you posted!


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

^^ Good! Keep us updated!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Is he ok
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## frizzy (Jun 10, 2012)

Subbing have u got Him back


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Glad you found him...gotta update yet?


----------



## donovan (Jun 11, 2009)

any updates?


----------



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)

How are things going with your horse? I'm really glad you found him - must give you some ease for mind as to where he's ended up - Hope you got him back, if not best of luck!


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

I do hope the OP got her horse back safely! Here's to hoping things are normal again!


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

i just read the thread and im totally anxious to hear the rest of the story. Dont forget us here!! Good luck.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

